# Hong Kong to Shenzhen Visa at Border



## ckchung1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Hoping someone can help me! I am looking to head over to Shenzhen for a few hours for a job interview on the 9th September and wondering if anyone has used the office at the Lo Wu border to successfully gain a 5 day visa recently? 

I have a British passport and a HK ID and I used this service a few years ago but I am wondering if it is still running? 

Many thanks for the help.

C


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

ckchung1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me! I am looking to head over to Shenzhen for a few hours for a job interview on the 9th September and wondering if anyone has used the office at the Lo Wu border to successfully gain a 5 day visa recently?
> 
> ...


C

A question for you - are you ethnic Chinese with one of your parent born in Hong Kong? If so, please read the article below - 

You might have been born in Canada – but does Beijing think you could be a Chinese citizen? | South China Morning Post

If your answer to the above question is 'Yes', then you could be treated as a Chinese national by the Chinese authorities. This means that you may need to apply for a Mainland Travel Permit for Hong Kong Macao Residents instead of a Chinese visa.

You need to remember that if you enter China using the Mainland Travel Permit, the Chinese authority will treat you as Chinese and you will not be able to seek consular assistant from the local British consulate in China.


----------



## ckchung1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your reply! No I am a British citizen. 

I was just wondering if anyone knew if the border at Lo Wu was still giving out visas on arrival to get into Shenzhen for one day. Do you happen to know?

Thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

ckchung1 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply! No I am a British citizen.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knew if the border at Lo Wu was still giving out visas on arrival to get into Shenzhen for one day. Do you happen to know?
> 
> Thanks


It appears that you can still get the 5 day visa at the border in Shenzhen. However, there are recent press reports suggesting (never confirmed by the Chinese government) that the 5 days border visa for Thai, Malaysian and Indonesia nationals have been recently suspended. The OP should note that with regards to Chinese government policy - it can be change very quickly. 

Would be grateful if the OP can report back whether (s)he was successful in getting a border visa at Shenzhen.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

This site may help?

FBT ChinaVisa Agency - Fast and Reliable application of China Visa in Hong Kong


----------



## HK2015 (Sep 30, 2014)

yes, there is no change. My friend did this 2 weeks ago on his Euro passport.


----------

